# Spending 6 months in California with my partner. Is a VISA necessary?



## kirstynewman (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm looking to spend 6 months in California living with my partner this summer. It's the first time I've spent longer than 2 weeks in the US and we're both unsure what would be needed for me to spend this time there. I am looking for a 90+ day stay VISA but am unsure how to go about obtaining one of these or what precisely I am looking for.

I am, as well as as much information as possible about the whole ordeal, looking to find out:
1) What the maximum amount of time a UK citizen can stay in the USA on a temporary VISA?
2) Which VISA I would need to obtain for a 6 month stay in the USA?
3) How much would such a VISA cost?
4) What vague figure am I looking at for overall travel costs?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Travel.state.gov is an official site and will give you everything from forms to fess schedule.

As UK citizen you can apply for ESTA and spend up to 90 days in the US. The actual duration of your stay will be determined by the immigration officer at point of entry.

B2 has to be applied for and the officer can grant up to 180 days. Should your application be denied you will not be able to use Visa Waiver Program and ESTA. I have never seen a time line for it on an official site but heard of experiences of three years and up.

Neither one allows working in the US. 

No one can give you overall costs Visa fees are on the site I gave you. How you get from point a to point b and the costs associated with it are up to you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

For a stay of up to 180 days you need a B-2 Visa its $160 

if you are young of a working age it will be denied 
if you are not employed you will be denied
you will need to prove you have sufficient funds to cover that length of time 


If denied your visa waiver is void and you will have to apply for a new one 
it will be denied as you were denied a visa 

you can try again a year later 

stick to the visa waiver

if you are retired you should have no problem


----------



## kirstynewman (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it possible for one to renew a 90 day VWP immediately on return to the UK? If so, how long would it take to renew it in and how long would it then be before being able to return?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

kirstynewman said:


> Is it possible for one to renew a 90 day VWP immediately on return to the UK? If so, how long would it take to renew it in and how long would it then be before being able to return?



There is no time set in concrete for when one can re-visit after a 90 day visit.

However, the rule of thumb is 90 days in, 90 days out. There is the risk of looking as though you are trying to live in the US without the necessary visa if you visit more often.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kirstynewman said:


> Is it possible for one to renew a 90 day VWP immediately on return to the UK? If so, how long would it take to renew it in and how long would it then be before being able to return?


You don't renew a 90 day VWP. On your next extry to the US, your previous record of "visits" is called up - and since you will have already had your 90 days out of any 180 day period, you'll most likely be denied entry.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kirstynewman (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm 21 and currently in university education, though next year I am looking to emigrate to the United States after I graduate. Will this affect any of the above information? Is there a chance I could apply for an immigrant visa this year or would that only be available next year?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Immigrant Visas | Embassy of the United States

As they say, immigrant visas are generally either family or employment based. Pick one.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kirstynewman said:


> I'm 21 and currently in university education, though next year I am looking to emigrate to the United States after I graduate. Will this affect any of the above information? Is there a chance I could apply for an immigrant visa this year or would that only be available next year?


My crystal ball is not working:>)
How do you plan to immigrate to the US? Marriage to the partner you plan to visit for six months this summer? It makes a difference for everything.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

kirstynewman said:


> I'm 21 and currently in university education, though next year I am looking to emigrate to the United States after I graduate. Will this affect any of the above information? Is there a chance I could apply for an immigrant visa this year or would that only be available next year?


You will need to obtain a visa *before *you emigrate to the US.

You have the choice of:

Work visa - which the prospective employer needs to sponsor you for. Work visas are costly and take time and effort so employers are usually looking for skilled/experienced people.

Family visa - close family need to sponsor you

Marriage visa - spouse needs to sponsor you and there is a financial requirement the US spouse needs to fulfill

Investment visa - got lots of money?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kirstynewman said:


> I'm 21 and currently in university education, though next year I am looking to emigrate to the United States after I graduate. Will this affect any of the above information? Is there a chance I could apply for an immigrant visa this year or would that only be available next year?


on what grounds are you going to use for an immigrant visa


----------



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd strongly recommend going for less than 90 days, then returning to the UK for several months, and then you can come to the US for another 90 days. It cannot appear to an immigration officer that you are trying to live in the US rather than just visit for tourist reasons, or they could deny you entry to the US. A B-2 visa's fairly difficult to be approved for if you are young and in a relationship and, as others have pointed out, you lose your ability to use VWP if denied. 

When you come for your first 90 day visit, make sure to have proof of ties to the UK, which they may ask to see or may not. Things like proof of a flat lease, utility or cell phone bills in your name, and a letter from an employer saying they approve your leave and expect you back to work on a certain day. My boyfriend has never been asked for these, but he always carries them because we've heard of other people given a hard time.

If you'd like to immigrate by marrying your partner, research the K1 fiance visa which is probably the best option. It takes anywhere from 6-10 months to process, depending.


----------

